# I Hate Skybusters !!!



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I hate people that complain about everything. That right there takes care of at least 90% of everyone in the world.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

YooperTroll said:


> Something interesting: I hunted quite a bit when I was younger...then took a couple of decades off from duck hunting (just mostly deer hunting). Then got back into it heavy. Naturally, I'm rusty. But it seems to me I also did a lot better when I was younger when it was legal to use lead shot. I don't think the steel shot compares (obviously). And it seems you to pay about $4 a shell to get the quality of the basic ammo of 20+ years ago :rant:


I started hunting (with a gun) at the age of twelve in 1980, the very first year of non-toxic shot (I think it was just in certain areas in the beginnning though) so I never had experience with lead on ducks. but I have shot LOTS of pheasants and other game birds, (I have worked at 2 different "preserves") so yes there most definitely is a difference, which anyone who has shot both can attest to.

I think the newer steel substitutes are supposed to be pretty good and coming down in price. I never switched until last year because the difference wasn't worth the price tag, a high speed steel in an moderately competent shooter, shooting within reasonable ranges is still pretty effective. 


I have now switched to Black Cloud, which is still steel but they have cuts in the pellets which, IMHO, makes a very noticable difference and seems equal, if not better than lead. It is not much more than high speed steel and if you find it on sale, nearly identical in price.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I was able to use lead for 2-3 seasons,and yes,it killed better imo.But,it was a change that was needed and for the better.Steel shot has come a LONG way since then and is just about as good as the old lead loads.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

Beverly Hillbilly said:


> I started hunting (with a gun) at the age of twelve in 1980, the very first year of non-toxic shot (I think it was just in certain areas in the beginnning though) so I never had experience with lead on ducks. but I have shot LOTS of pheasants and other game birds, (I have worked at 2 different "preserves") so yes there most definitely is a difference, which anyone who has shot both can attest to.
> 
> I think the newer steel substitutes are supposed to be pretty good and coming down in price. I never switched until last year because the difference wasn't worth the price tag, a high speed steel in an moderately competent shooter, shooting within reasonable ranges is still pretty effective.
> 
> ...


I had a 20 ga. chambered for 3" shells when I was a kid and I don't remember missing much--and on some pretty long shots. I wish to hell I still had that gun...for sentimental reasons and being able to pass it down--but it was a damn nice little gun. Loved the safety on the top for the thumb, which is pretty hard (it seems) to find anymore in a pump. 

I just ordered a box of the #3 Black Clouds from Cabelas and a BC extended choke (made by Carlson's)...gonna give that a whirl and experiment a bit.


----------



## YooperTroll (Sep 30, 2008)

SNAREMAN said:


> I was able to use lead for 2-3 seasons,and yes,it killed better imo.But,it was a change that was needed and for the better.Steel shot has come a LONG way since then and is just about as good as the old lead loads.


I understand the necessity of the change...just saying. It ain't like the old days when it comes to quality shells at a cheap price


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Question: When should you pull the trigger?



Answer: When they are 5' off the water and backpedaling IN THE POCKET!!

You know the guys that do this. Picture this (and we've all seen it), you are working a bird and he peels off to the next guys over.:rant: Well, you keep watching and you see him disappear below the corn, cattails or whatever. (Know where I'm going?) You then proceed to hear 1, maybe 2 quick shots. *NO* bird climbs for the clouds:yikes:. You might hear a distant whistle command. 

Guess what? That bird was killed like I described in my answer. It's the *RIGHT WAY!!*

BTW, I enjoy seeing that too, means somebody knows what they are doing.


----------



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

YooperTroll said:


> I had a 20 ga. chambered for 3" shells when I was a kid and I don't remember missing much--and on some pretty long shots. I wish to hell I still had that gun...for sentimental reasons and being able to pass it down--but it was a damn nice little gun. Loved the safety on the top for the thumb, which is pretty hard (it seems) to find anymore in a pump.
> 
> Nevermind I am not paying attention, too many posts today.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

YooperTroll said:


> Loved the safety on the top for the thumb, which is pretty hard (it seems) to find anymore in a pump.


Mossberg and Browning both make pump guns with the safety on the top.


Well, I guess this thread got a little off track.... ne_eye:


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

If some of you guys think Shiaw n FP are bad try huntn the managed area on Harsens Island. They have tried to control the "busting" by limiting the amount of shells we can take into the zones it is down to 18 shells and guys are still blazing away at em  The shot size is back up to BBB it use to be smaller.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

here is my 2 cents:
1. sky busters are not too smart because how many times someone shoots at 60+ yard duck to realize he cannot get them?
2. it takes a lot more than 18 shells to kill 6 high ducks. since DNR does not enforce 18 shell limit in managed areas, I am sure they have more than 18 shells.
3. They spoil duck hunting for others in managed areas because when a duck comes out of refuge he want to feed in one of the hunting zones but sky busters make him go right back in the refuge.
4. I am not sure even if the duck is at the center of the pattern it can be even cripled with #2 shot at 60 yards. unless they all use BBB or T shot.


----------

